
Did Bill Gates Really Say That? - terpua
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/03/25/did-bill-gates-really-say-that/index.html?ex=1364270400&en=f44afa3eccd42854&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
waldrews
The discussion of Ken Olsen's "no computer in the home" comment at
<http://www.snopes.com/quotes/kenolsen.asp> makes a credible case that,
although the quote is not apocryphal, it was badly misinterpreted - Olsen was
knowledgeable about and in favor of personal computers, but against a
"computer in the home" controlling lights and appliances.

